# ham radio license n Dubai



## ad5wb (May 9, 2012)

Hello:
I searched the idea but could not find any links. 
I apologize if I missed the thread.
I am an extra class licensee who may well be moving to Dubai. Can anyone provide me with information on operating or the process of obtaining a licence to operate in Dubai?
If you can help you can post here or email my call at yahoo com
Thanks and 73
Leslie, ad5wb


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the board.

Now I have no idea how or if it is possible to get a licence, however as "walkie talkies" are illegal in UAE, I'd be amazed if Ham was OK. 

Good luck


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My day job is a bit more than just Radio Hamming but one of my mates here does it quite seriously. God knows why cos the last thing I want to do after a shift is come home, put another headset on and bounce radio waves round the world without being paid! 
I'll have a word with him when I'm back at work in June and pm you some info.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

You would probably just get your US license attested and bring it over?


----------



## ad5wb (May 9, 2012)

Toon said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Now I have no idea how or if it is possible to get a licence, however as "walkie talkies" are illegal in UAE, I'd be amazed if Ham was OK.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. I appreciate your reply. I do know that some local and expats operate from Dubai.
Thanks again.
Leslie


----------



## ad5wb (May 9, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> My day job is a bit more than just Radio Hamming but one of my mates here does it quite seriously. God knows why cos the last thing I want to do after a shift is come home, put another headset on and bounce radio waves round the world without being paid!
> I'll have a word with him when I'm back at work in June and pm you some info.


Thank you for your kind reply. Any information you can share will be appreciated.
Best regards
Leslie


----------



## ad5wb (May 9, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> You would probably just get your US license attested and bring it over?


Thank you for your kind reply. Will check with the Embassy here and see. Would be nice if it is that simple.
Best regards,
Leslie


----------



## ad5wb (May 9, 2012)

ad5wb said:


> Hello:
> I searched the idea but could not find any links.
> I apologize if I missed the thread.
> I am an extra class licensee who may well be moving to Dubai. Can anyone provide me with information on operating or the process of obtaining a licence to operate in Dubai?
> ...


Too all who replied to my question: Thank you.

I have established contact with the Emirates Amateur Radio Society. They have provided me with step by step instructions.

Again, thank you to all who took the time to respond.
Bestregards
Leslie ad5wb
Galveston Island, Texas


----------

